# Meteomontijo.Info



## lsalvador (20 Out 2009 às 10:45)

Bom dia malta, é com prazer que venho anunciar um novo projecto, neste caso para o Montijo, vai ser instalada uma Oregon WMR 100N.

O site onde irá ficar alojado é em www.meteomontijo.info, neste momento a página so tem uma "capa" mas encontra-se em processo de instalação (a estação) e em processo de construção o site.


----------



## Kraliv (20 Out 2009 às 11:17)

Parecem cogumelos 


Mas esclarece aqui o pessoal...tem alguma coisa a ver com o recentemente criado: http://[B]meteomontijo[/B].webnode.com/





Em todo caso, parabéns por mais uma


----------



## lsalvador (20 Out 2009 às 11:23)

Kraliv disse:


> Parecem cogumelos
> 
> 
> Mas esclarece aqui o pessoal...tem alguma coisa a ver com o recentemente criado: http://[B]meteomontijo[/B].webnode.com/
> ...



Não, não tem. É uma estação que foi adquirida em Agosto, mas teve mais de 1 mês de férias na nossa Alfandega 

Um abraço malta.


----------



## ac_cernax (21 Out 2009 às 00:12)

Uma boa noticia esta! Mais um local a ser contemplado por uma nova estação sua. Eu já sigo a de Tomar com frequência devido à não muita distancia que está de mim. Agora a do Montijo também vou começar a seguir quando estiver concluído o projecto, pois é uma cidade onde costumo ir algumas vezes durante o ano.

Força para continuar estes investimentos.


----------



## lsalvador (21 Out 2009 às 01:17)

Uma nota, esta estação não é minha, estou sim a ajudar no projecto. Uma parceria.


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Out 2009 às 08:37)

Kraliv disse:


> Parecem cogumelos
> 
> 
> Mas esclarece aqui o pessoal...tem alguma coisa a ver com o recentemente criado: http://[B]meteomontijo[/B].webnode.com/
> ...



Mas Kraliv isso quer dizer que não gostaste?


----------



## Kraliv (22 Out 2009 às 10:00)

andres disse:


> Mas Kraliv isso quer dizer que não gostaste?




NOP..!!!

Antes pelo contrário


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Out 2009 às 10:28)

Quando abre ao publico?


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Abr 2010 às 13:29)

Alguém sabe alguma coisa deste site?


----------



## lsalvador (24 Abr 2010 às 16:04)

Sim, sei o que se passa.

O dono do site tem tido muito trabalho a nível profissional, o que é óptimo.

Em segundo lugar a estação vai ser substituída, a wmr100 já tem novo dono e vai ser instalada a estação do MeteoTomar no Montijo, pois a mesma vai ser trocada por uma Davis.

Logo é necessário uma serie de trocas, que tem de se desenrolar em sequência para tudo ficar operacional.

O que esta a atrasar tudo, foi a minha Davis ter ficado cerca de 1 mês na Alfandega e agora a minha disponibilidade para a instalação da Davis estar muito má, só la para o meio de Maio será instalada a Davis.


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Abr 2010 às 16:14)

lsalvador disse:


> Sim, sei o que se passa.
> 
> O dono do site tem tido muito trabalho a nível profissional, o que é óptimo.
> 
> ...



Ok, obrigado pela resposta.
Então só no meio de Maio o site é aberto?


----------



## lsalvador (24 Abr 2010 às 17:57)

andres disse:


> Ok, obrigado pela resposta.
> Então só no meio de Maio o site é aberto?



Conta mais para o final do mes. O RS ja esta encomendado ?


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Abr 2010 às 18:00)

lsalvador disse:


> Conta mais para o final do mes. O RS ja esta encomendado ?



Qual RS?  O meu? 
Se for, vou esperar que a estação venha


----------

